# Bulls Copperhead 3 Zebra gestohlen



## aixro (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Bulls Copperhead 3 Zebra wurde irgendwann zwischen dem 16.01.18 und 19.01.18 in Brühl gestohlen (3 Wochen alt).
Es ist ein Hardtail mit Rahmenhöhe 46 cm, 30 Gang XT-Schaltung.
Es gibt auch bereits ein paar kleine Besonderheiten, eine kleine Ringklingel rechts am Lenker, einen Flaschenhalter in Schwarz/Weiß, Befestigungsklammer für Schutzbleche vorne in der Gabel, vorne sind Schwarze Bremsbeläge drin und hinten blaue (von Magura). Des weiteren ist ein Halter für ein Sigma Fahrradcomputer montiert (mit Kabel) und der entsrechende Sensor für die Geschwindigkeit (recht an der Gabel), Halter sitzt mittig auf dem Vorbau.

Sollte jemand so etwas finden, bitte Info an mich oder die Polizei.


----------



## Trekki (21. Januar 2018)

Hast Du ein Foto vom Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (24. Januar 2018)

Jepp


----------

